# NF South Platte releases



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

No more water for the time being, Denver Water anticipates cranking up the release once the runoff slows down in a few weeks.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

No supplemental water on the NF this weekend. Natural runoff only.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the updates Caspian


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

No update from DWB this week, but based on the weather, I think we can expect more of the same until the rain stops.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Nothing new on the NF until the rain goes away, but the SF will continue at the current healthy flows:

"...we are still in a very rainy stretch, and will keep the tunnel off until the weather changes. Cheesman is still spilling...We are currently spilling between 550 – 600 cfs, with the flows dropping off a little each day."


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

From DWM this morning:

"With the forecast for continued showers, I don’t see the Roberts Tunnel coming on for at least a week. All our South Platte reservoirs are full and spilling and I anticipate this to continue for a few days as well."


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

I guess we'll have a good fall season on Bailey?


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Probably, but it might go down to Gore, too. That happened a few years ago, I think - most of the bigger flows were sent west rather than east.


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/nf-south-platte-releases-25073.html

Looks like things are starting to come up. 702+ Is this flow going to be sustained? Looks like the outflow below Dillon is dropping, are these changes related?

EDIT: My bad, this outflow is from cheesman, still nice to see increased flows.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Your link is a loop back to this same thread.

I show Bailey/Foxton still in the mid 200's suggesting not much if anything is coming out of Dillion. Where do you see 702+?

Maybe with hot temps, little rain, and the forecast above given to Caspian that this weekend might see a little release...


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

kayakfreakus said:


> Your link is a loop back to this same thread.
> 
> I show Bailey/Foxton still in the mid 200's suggesting not much if anything is coming out of Dillion. Where do you see 702+?
> 
> Maybe with hot temps, little rain, and the forecast above given to Caspian that this weekend might see a little release...



Darn links:

Detail Graph

Seeing now that this is outflow from cheesman.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Too bad I don't control the taps, I guess. We'll see what they do for the weekend. I did mention that getting the Bailey flow at least 225 would certainly make everyone a little happier than if it was lower than that by the time the weekend rolled around. Seems most folks like it at 225-350 best. Any response would be gratuitous on the part of DWB, but since they are spilling everywhere, they may have this option for once.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Caspian said:


> Seems most folks like it at 225-350 best
> 
> 
> > Really? I feel like the more the better. Most folks I know seem to prefer more as well. Don't get me wrong, I like bailey at 350, but I like it a lot more double that.
> ...


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

From DWB this morning:

"We are getting closer, but I don’t think we will turn it on this weekend. After more than a month of free-river, a call came on the Platte this morning. Things are finally starting to dry out. That means we will need the supplemental water from Dillon soon, maybe by next week."


----------



## brandon_blomquist (Feb 22, 2008)

*How long?*

Any word on how long we can expect boatable flows? Was planning on running Foxton Wed. after work, but saw it dropped 100cfs last night and don't want to miss out.

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Put in a request for info, but I won't hear back before you'll have to make the call. I'd expect that it won't drop that precipitously just yet. 214 is getting pretty manky in Foxton, I'd think, but I would bet that it won't go lower by tomorrow if it was me betting.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

From DWB this just now:

"Due to a large rain event last night in the South Platte Basin near Cheesman we shut off the Roberts Tunnel this morning. We expect flows to drop off quickly and will likely have the Roberts Tunnel running between 75 and 200 cfs this weekend depending on weather and other factors. I recommend you check back in late Thursday or Friday to see how things are looking."

Sorry!


----------



## brandon_blomquist (Feb 22, 2008)

*Thanks...Bummer*

Thanks for posting the updates!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Caspian, thanks for the update. 

Any insight to when they make flow decisions? Seems like the turn the valves around 8-9am when they do make a change. 

If they make the decision the night before, that would give enough time to plan for the next day if we could get the info. If they make the decision 1st thing in the morning, thats not enough notice to really plan and we have to go with waiting to see if the flows change, or just go to the rio and hope for the best.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

FYSA

Last nights storm caused a mudslide 5 miles south of Decker and the road (Hwy 67) is closed. Not sure when they will have it cleared but thought you should be aware if you're coming from Colorado Springs through Woodland Park.


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

HWY 126 from a few miles south of Buffalo Creek to Deckers is also Closed.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

tacocat said:


> HWY 126 from a few miles south of Buffalo Creek to Deckers is also Closed.


We were there once during a storm like that last night and those signs that read "move to higher ground" are no joke. Check out the spike on this gage. Detail Graph


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

That area sure is disaster prone,maybe it made a rapid on that West /Horse/ Trout creek whatever the hell it is.

Expected they were gonna turn it up,did it get higher than 485 ?Workin' up by Foxton next week, hope it cranks 700+ for a couple weeks then drops to 225-350 for Bailey.Optimal scenario


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

Denver Water Preps For Major 2010 Dredging Project - cbs4denver.com


Any possibility this has caused reduced flows?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

No, the article says that project is scheduled for next year.


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

Caspian. Any chance you know if the reserviors in Denver look at the level and measure it in some way, similar to this page for the Green? The Green River Flows Page

This would be sweet if we know that the reservoir has a certain level, that once it drops below that, water might start to release. This might get to Ian's idea of knowing *when* they make the decisions for turning the water on. Or is there something else that is measured, which determines dialing the water down?

I also like how you can see the next 3 days for release, which obviously would be different ... since the Green is energy related and Bailey is water needs related. But I think that is what everyone would dig.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

As I understand it there's a number of variables that regulate Roberts flow:
River Call: When the South Platte is free or under a very junior call, I wouldn't expect Denver to use the Roberts. You can check calls here: Colorado's Decision Support Systems
Cheeseman outflow: Cheeseman and the Roberts seem to operate hand-in-hand; when outflow from Cheeseman is high, Roberts is low or off; when outflow from Cheeseman is low, Roberts is more often on. Below Cheeseman gage: Detail Graph
Denver Weather: When Denver is hot and it hasn't rained for a few days, the Roberts is more likely to be on.
Reservoir levels are mixed in on this website: Division
In general: Dry years = more Roberts Tunnel, Wet years = less Roberts Tunnel

Good article on the Roberts: ftp://dwrftp.state.co.us/cdss/swm/tm/SPDSSTask5_Roberts_20040406.pdf


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

DanOrion's post kinda reflects my understanding as well. The water call system on the SP is far more complicated than that on the Green, where it is pretty much a science that is usually predictable. The only thing that seems to remain constant is the fact that is it dictated by priority of the calls and the weather situation - so it is hard to predict, esp. on the shoulders of Bailey season. Strontia Springs does require the water used tomorrow show up today, that is also a constant. Beyond that, there are also issues with stepping the flows for fish habitat, fire damage remediation on the SFSP and the fact that the Blue River flows take precedence when there is a lot of water in Dillon. It's pretty complicated. I think that is part of why DWB has been so helpful in the past, because they know that it's hard to predict flows and they can't save the good water for the weekend, it just has to go down the river when it's called for.

I'm on vacation so I probably won't be posting until I get back, but will try to get an update for this weekend. This came from DWB this morining: "I turned the Tunnel on today at 100 cfs. With the forecast for hot weather, I would expect to increase the flow later this week."


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

From DWB: "We will be reducing the Tunnel today, down to 150 cfs. We may reduce flows again tomorrow. The heavy rains yesterday have reduced demand, so we need less west slope water."


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

#$*&[email protected]#


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

From DWB today:

"We might increase Roberts Tunnel flows slightly, maybe 50-75 cfs additional. I don’t see big increases unless water demand really increases. Demand in the city has been very low this year, as you would expect.

Cheesman will stay around 280 cfs. Any additional demand will be met from Roberts."


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2003)

OK, all you Denver boaters, start watering your lawns. We need to get the demand up!


----------



## colsurfer (Feb 23, 2009)

How long will the 50 to 75 cfs increase run for?


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey - sorry I didn't reply colsurfer - for some reason I'm not getting e-mails on replies to this thread even though I'm supposed to. I don't really get that kind of information, mainly because DWB doesn't have the ability to give it. They are so chained to the weather that it I usually look at the forecast for that sort of thing. If it's hot and dry, the water usually comes up. If there is rain in the forecast, less water in the Tunnel can be expected.

This just came in this morning:

"The tunnel will be at about 150-170 cfs over the weekend. We may have to cut the flow a little on Monday, however."


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

No word from DWB, but cold weather + some precip usually = not much more new water.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

From DWB today:

"DW will be increasing Roberts Tunnel flows to 200 cfs today. I’m not sure how long it will be at that level – it depends on the weather and demand. Cheesman outflow is being increased to 300 cfs."


----------

